# Liver Disorders in Dogs/Heartworm Preventives too



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Two liver disorders that affect dogs are chronic hepatitis and copper-associated hepatopathy. These illnesses impair the dog liver's ability to function properly and are life-threatening if not treated.

Always take your pet to a veterinarian if you suspect they are experiencing liver problems.

If pharmaceutical drugs such as steroids are necessary, ask your vet if your pet would benefit from natural treatments such as milk thistle or antioxidants to combat the harsh effects of NSAID and steroids. See the Natural Treatments section for more information on supporting the liver with milk thistle and other natural ingredients..

Chronic Hepatitis in dogs

Chronic hepatitis is an inflammation of the liver caused by a virus, bacterial infection, kidney disease or another unknown source. Affected dogs develop a slowly progressive liver disease.
Diagnosis of Dogs with Chronic Hepatitis

Dogs suffering from chronic hepatitis experience vague and non-specific symptoms. These symptoms can include a loss of appetite, vomiting, weight loss, depression, lethargy and increased or decreased drinking and urination. As the disease worsens and the liver continues to fail, causing a build up of toxins in the body, jaundice, blood thinning, the accumulation of fluid, and neurological symptoms such as confusion or convulsions, become evident.

Blood tests to check liver function are used to diagnose the disease, although a definite diagnosis can only be obtained through a liver biopsy.

Supplements to help your dog with liver disorders:

New - CurcuVet-SA

Hepagen-C 
LiverAid 
Detox Plus 
Additional Support for Canine Liver Disease:
Liver and Immunity Support 
Small Animal Antioxidant

Return to
General Liver Disorders

Conventional Treatment for Canine Hepatitis

Traditional treatment for chronic hepatitis in dogs includes trying to remove the source of the problem, such as a toxin in the environment or a primary illness that triggered the hepatitis. Veterinarians also prescribe steroids as well as a low-protein diet to help the liver return to normal function.

With long term use, steroids can cause problems in dogs such as diabetis and immune suppression. Some owners turn to natural products to help support the liver in a safer way. These herbs aid the body in healing and in regenerating the damaged liver.

Natural remedies for chronic hepatitis in dogs include extracts of herbs such as milk thistle, dandelion and phyllanthus. Anecdotal evidence has shown that milk thisle and dandelion reduce inflammation of the liver and encourage new cell growth, while phyllanthus has anti-viral properties effective against hepatitis.

See the Natural Treatments section for more information on using nutraceuticals to help heal and regenerate the liver.

Copper-associated Hepatophy in Dogs

Copper-associated hepatophy is a condition caused by an excess of copper in the liver. Copper can enter the body through diets high in this mineral, or through copper in the environment. Some breeds of dogs seem more predisposed to develop this condition. 
Diagnosis

The symptoms of copper-associated hepatophy include an unhealthy looking coat, depression, and frequent drinking and urinating. The problem is diagnosed through blood tests, which include toxicity testing to determine if there is an excess of copper in the blood stream.

Treatment of Dogs with Copper Associated Hepatitis

Traditional treatment for this condition includes feeding of a special diet based on dairy or soy protein, along with drug treatment to help the body rid itself of copper. Natural remedies, such as glutathione, pyridoxal 5'-phosphate and zinc, can be helpful in treating hepatophy by supporting liver function and helping to detoxify the body.

See the Natural Treatments section for more information on using nutraceuticals to help heal and regenerate the liver.

Natural Treatments for Dogs with Liver Diseases

Diet plays an important role in the healing of the liver. Small, frequent meals which are low in fat and contain easily digestible grains will help minimize the work that the liver must do while it heals.

There are several nutraceuticals that aid in treating liver diseases and are especially beneficial to restoring the health of the liver when steroids and other prescription drugs are used.

Milk thistle is often the herb of choice among holistic veterinaraians because it is a powerful antioxidant.

Milk thistle as a healing agent

Silybum marianum (milk thistle) is one of the most important herbal liver tonics and restoratives for your pet. Scientific analysis shows that milk thistle contains silymarin - a powerful antioxidant which can block the entry of toxins into the liver and remove them at cellular level, resulting in regeneration of liver cells and improved liver function.

More potent as an antioxidant than Vitamin E, silymarin acts as a scavenger on free radicals (molecules that cause cell damage), as well as increasing levels of glutathione (a prime antioxidant that protects major organs) and inhibiting the formation of damaging leukotrienes (an inflammatory agent). Silymarin also stimulates the production of new liver cells to repair damage caused by disease.

In addition to milk thistle (silymarin), there are several other nutrients which are beneficial to the liver:

Burdock - Used for centuries as a blood purifier and cleanser.
Natrium Phosphate - A tissue salt that helps to assimilate fats and promote the flow of bile from the gall bladder.
Natrium Sulphate - A tissue salt often recommended to detoxify the liver.
Dimethyglycine (DMG) - An amino acid that helps rebuild liver cells and encourages the elimination of toxins in the body.
Pyridoxal 5'Phospate - The active form of B6, an essential vitamin that is not easily broken down in pets with compromised livers.
Vitamin B12 - An important vitamin needed for proper digestion and absorption of food.
Choline Citrate - A chemical used by the liver to move fats in and out of the cells, which is crucial to liver health.
Methionine - An amino acid needed for proper detoxification of the liver.
N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine - An amino acid that is aids in the removal of toxins from the liver.
Turmeric Extract - A potent antioxidant and anti-inflammatory.
Alpha Lipoic Acid - A powerful antioxidant that enhances the antioxidient effects of Vitamins C and E.
Coenzyme Q10 - Also known as Vitamin Q, this nutrient is essential for healthy liver function.
Antioxidants - Chemicals that capture damaging free radicals in the body and encourage healthy liver cells.

Liver Disorders in Dogs, Natural remedies

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heres some good into on heartworm preventives

Heartworm Preventatives: Safety and Alternatives | Truth4Dogs

*Adverse Reactions to Heartworm Medications*

With any drug, study FDA and manufacturer information before medicating.
These adverse reactions have been reported to the FDA by manufacturers. (Click the links for more information; write or call manufacturers with any questions). Terms you might not understand include ataxia (gross lack of coordination of muscle movements), pruritus (itchy dermatologic condition), urticaria (hives), mydriasis (excessive pupil dilation), and erythema (skin redness). Other terms should be self-explanatory.

HEARTGARD and TriHeartPlus (ivermectin): Depression/lethargy, vomiting, anorexia, diarrhea, mydriasis, ataxia staggering, convulsions and hypersalivation.

INTERCEPTOR (milbemycin oxime) reports the above reactions plus weakness.

Sentinel (milbemycin oxime) reports vomiting, depression/lethargy, pruritus, urticaria, diarrhea, anorexia, skin congestion, ataxia, convulsions, hypersalivation and weakness.

REVOLUTION® (selamectin), Topical Parasiticide For Dogs and Cats: pre-approval reactions of vomiting, loose stool or diarrhea with or without blood, anorexia, lethargy, salivation, tachypnea, and muscle tremors. Post-approval experience included the above plus pruritis, urticaria, erythema, ataxia, fever, and rare reports of death and seizures in dogs.

Proheart 6 : severe allergic reactions (anaphylaxis): facial swelling, itching, difficulty breathing, collapse; lethargy (sluggishness); not eating or losing interest in food; any change in activity level; seizures; vomiting and/or diarrhea (with and without blood); weight loss; pale gums, increased thirst or urination, weakness, bleeding, bruising; rare instances of death. This product was voluntarily withdrawn from the market in 2004 because of deaths but has been reintroduced. Read my post Heartworm Protection: Do We Need ProHeart 6?

For any other brand, research the product or its active ingredient before even thinking of administering it.

Also, never give any meds without first learning if any vitamins, minerals, herbal products or drugs interact negatively with the medication. Note age restrictions. Most importantly, learn what symptoms alert you to a reaction. Important note: Collies, Australian Shepards and related breeds have a sensitivity to ivermectin (Heartgard and others).

Beware any website or person professing the absolute safety of any medication. I'd like adverse reactions for pet medications to be included in all TV ads, as they are for meds for humans - but I don't expect it.
Reporting Adverse Events: Call your veterinarian immediately if you suspect a reaction to this or any other drug. Discuss alternatives and treatment and make sure the reaction is recorded in your dog's file. The AVMA says : "&#8230; notify the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) by contacting the manufacturer. The FDA requires that manufacturers of FDA-approved drugs forward adverse event reports to the agency." Is the fox is guarding the hen house? Ask your vet to report the reaction, then follow up and make sure your vet did it. Under-reporting is common. (An estimated 99% of adverse reactions go unreported according to the FDA.) Click here for FDA reporting instructions.


----------

